# Pawpaw's Opfs



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Got my OPFS from pawpawsailor today. It rocks! It hits stuff and looks good doing it too.
Thank you, Perry. You are a blessing to know and a great craftsman.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

So what's the matter, Joey...did your camera break?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> So what's the matter, Joey...did your camera break?


No, it's fine. Are you calling upon me to prove the veracity of my claims with irrefutable video evidence?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> So what's the matter, Joey...did your camera break?


No, it's fine. Are you calling upon me to prove the veracity of my claims with irrefutable video evidence?
[/quote]Yes, your honor


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm working on it. I've got 'em working in shifts.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Shifty,eh?


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Post with the t-shirts had it. Looks awesome!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> I'm working on it. I've got 'em working in shifts.


Lol I didn't catch this one at first. "We found your car and the creedence"


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"Lodged where. man?"


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Pawpaw does some exceptional work and is a real pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

popedandy said:


> Pawpaw does some exceptional work and is a real pleasure to deal with.


I am with you on that...great individual and great work!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

popedandy said:


> Pawpaw does some exceptional work and is a real pleasure to deal with.


I am with you on that...great individual and great work!


----------



## cjb4u (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to see pictures or video. I do not know the slingshot you speak of.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

cjb4u said:


> I want to see pictures or video. I do not know the slingshot you speak of.


You can look for PawPawSailor in the vendors forum. There will be pictures and sometimes a video of everything he has sold.


----------

